# Посоветуйте ортопедическую подушку для сна



## Vinni (2 Сен 2008)

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, ортопедическую подушку. Желательно не только модель, но проверенную фирму-изготовитель.
Есть небольшие боли в шее...на обычной вообще спать не могу теперь
Сплю без подушки
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Посоветуйте ортопедическую подушку*

Какова ширина плечей и диаметр шеи?


----------



## Vinni (3 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Посоветуйте ортопедическую подушку*

плечи - 50
шея-13


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Посоветуйте ортопедическую подушку*

Не окружность-диаметр.

50:2-7=18 см, 2-3 см на продавливание плечом матраса, итого 14-16 см высота подушки-это обычный размер у большинства фирм (проблема при 52-54 размере, тогда под подушку надо подкладывать основу. Форма ортопедической подушки-обшепринятая. На самом деле это анатомические подушки, единственные кто пытается придать подушкам лечебную-ортопедическую функцию-это фирма Tiner, их подушки порезаны как гармошка, что позволяет осуществлять и легкое вытяжение собственным весом.

Воббще-то надо пробовать.


----------



## Vinni (4 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Посоветуйте ортопедическую подушку*



> Форма ортопедической подушки-обшепринятая


с валиком? материал полиуретан?


----------



## Vinni (4 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Посоветуйте ортопедическую подушку*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не окружность-диаметр.
> 
> 50:2-7=18 см, 2-3 см на продавливание плечом матраса, итого 14-16 см высота подушки-это обычный размер



14-16 это высота валика?

вот например описание подушки:


> Подушка Memory Forma Cervicali
> Средне-жесткая подушка эргономичной формы из материала с эффектом памяти "Memory Forma".
> Размеры: 42*67 см.
> Высота валиков: 11,5 и 10 см, высота в средней части: 8,5 см.
> Хлопковый чехол на молнии. Производство: New Wind srl, Италия.



можно сделать вывод что такая подушка будет мала?


----------



## Lightstep (4 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Посоветуйте ортопедическую подушку*

У нас в городе (думаю, у Вас это тоже возможно) в магазине С.-Петербургской фирмы Пастер предлагают сделать выбор в т.ч. опытным путем: вы можете прилечь (кстати, и матрасик их за одно опробовать) и перепробовать все варианты подушек, у них не только валик разной высоты, но и размеры варьируют. Высота валика зависит не только от длины плеча, но и ваших предпочтений – на спине или на боку спите. Если на боку, соответственно, валик должен быть выше. Главное, чтобы она была не из поролона, а из вспененного полиуретана (кажется, не перепутала) с эффектом памяти формы. Я в итоге купила подушку другого производителя, тоже из С.-Петербурга – КомфОрт. Что в ней нравится, так это ко всему прочему наличие углубления в нижней средней части валика, в которое уютно вписывается плечо. Привыкла и сладко сплю с первого раза. Но у меня нет перегруза в теле, если это имеет какое-то влияние.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не окружность-диаметр.


Пытаюсь представить, как измерить диаметр моей шеи. Только сняв голову с плеч:cray: Хотя, может, есть какая-то забытая мною формула вычисления, исходя из окружности.:p


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2008)

*Ответ: Посоветуйте ортопедическую подушку*



> нас в городе (думаю, у Вас это тоже возможно) в магазине С.-Петербургской фирмы Пастер предлагают сделать выбор в т.ч. опытным путем: вы можете прилечь (кстати, и матрасик их за одно опробовать) и перепробовать все варианты подушек, у них не только валик разной высоты, но и размеры варьируют. Высота валика зависит не только от длины плеча, но и ваших предпочтений – на спине или на боку спите. Если на боку, соответственно, валик должен быть выше. Главное, чтобы она была не из поролона, а из вспененного полиуретана (кажется, не перепутала) с эффектом памяти формы. Я в итоге купила подушку другого производителя, тоже из С.-Петербурга – КомфОрт. Что в ней нравится, так это ко всему прочему наличие углубления в нижней средней части валика, в которое уютно вписывается плечо. Привыкла и сладко сплю с первого раза. Но у меня нет перегруза в теле, если это имеет какое-то влияние.


Разумно. Про "память" подушки, конечно переборщили, тут каждому по ощущениям и спать надо, моё мнение, на спине, отсюда и расчет



> Пытаюсь представить, как измерить диаметр моей шеи. Только сняв голову с плеч:cray: Хотя, может, есть какая-то забытая мною формула вычисления, исходя из диаметра.



Толщина шеи, просто приложите линейку.

*Ответ:  Посоветуйте ортопедическую подушку*



Vinni написал(а):


> 14-16 это высота валика?
> 
> можно сделать вывод что такая подушка будет мала?



Маловато будет!

Но, при продаже подушек все забывают сказать, что это рабочая часть, и если надо, то под неё подкладывается что-то (поролон, другая подушка)


----------



## Christine (16 Май 2009)

Здравствуйте! Вы не могли бы объяснить, как выбрать подходящую ортопедическую подушку? Больше склоняюсь к подушке с двумя валиками, эффектом памяти - Memory Forma Mini (Размер 50*30 см. Высота валиков: 7,5 и 10 см, в средней части: 6 см) или Memory Forma Cervicali (Размеры: 42*67 см.Высота валиков: 11,5 и 10 см, высота в средней части: 8,5 см.) Как определить, какая из них мне подойдет по размеру? Я девушка, рост 170, длина плеча- 13-14 см (если мерить от шеи до конца плеча), диаметр шеи 11 см, матрац не сильно прогибается, обычно сплю на спине.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2009)

Ваш валик скорее 11,5 мм, если маловат, то подложить пару см под подушку.


----------



## Ole (18 Май 2009)

А если я засыпаю только на боку, а просыпаюсь всегда на спине,
то что делать с подушкой? То что хорошо для бока высоко для сна 
на спине и на оборот ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2009)

Скорее всего подушка маловата, вот ночью организм переврачиваясь сбоку на бок и цепляется за более удобное положение на спине. Или матрас жесткий и лежать на боку неудобно и больно.


----------



## Ole (19 Май 2009)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее всего подушка маловата, вот ночью организм переврачиваясь сбоку на бок и цепляется заболее удобное положение на спине. Или матрас жесткий и лежать на боку неудобно и больно.



Я с вечера не могу на нее лечь на спину - спина не сгибается под нужным углом,только под утро когда мышцы размякнут.
Может для "на боку" нужно выше, но на выше больно лежать.
А заснуть на спине я в любом случае не смогу - мне нужно вертется, чтобы руки-ноги не затекали.
Вообщем не судьба, в  любом случае.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2009)

Стоп! Для сна на боку одна выота, для сна на спине-другая, но главное комфорт и сон.

Если вы не поспите сегодня, то завтра не важно что будет!


----------



## Ole (20 Май 2009)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Стоп! Для сна на боку одна выота, для сна на спине-другая,


Поняла yahoo
Надо купить 3 подушки - 2е под бок (высокие) и одну для "на спине" (низкую)- посередине и научится правильно ворочаться между ними во сне! :p   (шутка)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2009)

Как правило, при правильно подобранной подушке сон на боку. Если привычка спать на спине, то подушка подбирается по этот тип сна, а при желании лечь на бок, подсовываем руку на подушку. А иногда и вторая подушечка валяется рядом, вместо кулачка.


----------



## Анютик (24 Июл 2009)

Vinni написал(а):


> Посоветуйте пжл ортопедическую подушку. Желательно не только модель, но проверенную фирму-изготовитель
> есть небольшие боли в шее...на обычной вообще спать не могу теперь
> сплю без подушки
> заранее спасибо



Добрый день, без подушки спать так же вредно, как и на обычной, так как нет поддержки шеи, и сосуды перелавливаются, и необходимое кровообращение и кислород не поступает в мозг, от этого могут пострадать клетки мозга. Хочу вам посоветовать действительно хорошую подушку, которая поможет правильному кровообращению, лечит храп и головные боли, это ортопедические подушки компании "Кер Бест",  данную продукцию можно приобрести не только в Москве, но и во многих городах, уникальный продукт, действительно лечит и проводит профилактику серьезных заболеваний. А что может быть важней кроме как наше здоровье и чем раньше начать заботиться о здоровье, тем дольше будем здоровы. Желаю вам крепкого на много лет здоровья.

Добавлено через 4 минуты


Ole написал(а):


> А если я засыпаю только на боку, а просыпаюсь всегда на спине,
> то что делать с подушкой? То что хорошо для бока высоко для сна
> на спине и на оборот ...



Есть выход, это ортопедическая подушка компании "Кер Бест", данная подушка за счет наполнителя (правильно и не заметно) во время поворота принимает ту высоту, которая необходима, только на этой подушке комфортно спать в любом положении, на спине, животе или на боку.


----------



## nuwa (24 Июл 2009)

> действительно лечит и проводит профилактику серьезных заболеваний.



Простите, поподробней... Какие заболевания ПОДУШКА ЛЕЧИТ и проводит ПРОФИЛАКТИКУ СЕРЬЁЗНЫХ заболеваний?


----------



## АлексКО (24 Июл 2009)

Кто знает, где в Киеве приобрести такую подушку?good


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2009)

Анютик написал(а):


> данная подушка за счет наполнителя (правильно и не заметно) во время поворота принимает ту высоту, которая необходима, только на этой подушке комфортно спать в любом положении, на спине, животе или на боку.



Реклама конечно, но Вы сами-то на подушку смотрели, это как шелуха "примет ту высоту"?
Надо изменить высоту с 5 до 16 см.


> В подушке 3 разных высоты и 3 разных ощущения, данная подушка подойдет максимальному количеству людей.


Т.е. надо подушку переворачивать и поворачивать.


----------



## Luchik (6 Сен 2009)

Добрый день.
Подскажите пожалуйста, какую высоту валика ортопедической подушки мне приобрести. Я сплю на спине. Ширина плеч 40см, диаметр шеи 29см, вес 42кг, рост 156.Спасибо.


----------



## agent (27 Окт 2009)

Выбор ортопедических подушек очень велик и разнообразен. Тут надо учитывать ваши особенности и предпочтения. Первое время будет не привычно на ней спать, но потом привыкаете и чувствуете себя прекрасно, если правильно подобрали. Вообще, вещь хорошая.


----------



## Lexm52 (15 Сен 2011)

Как все сложно!!! Мы недавно купили ортопедическую подушку. Вначале почитали Интернет, потом поехали в магазин, полежали на одной, другой, третьей… и купили.


----------



## Фионита (15 Сен 2011)

Lexm52 написал(а):


> Как все сложно!!! Мы недавно купили ортопедическую подушку. Вначале почитали Интернет, потом поехали в магазин, полежали на одной, другой, третьей… и купили.


Тоже с гречневой шелухой?


----------



## Kira (17 Сен 2011)

Я все только собираюсь купить, никак не выберу.


----------



## Lexm52 (17 Сен 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> Тоже с гречневой шелухой?


Не-е-е. Мы латексную купили. Которую Дикуль разрабатывал. Медифлекс.


----------



## Ольга . (17 Сен 2011)

Lexm52 написал(а):


> Не-е-е. Мы латексную купили. Которую Дикуль разрабатывал. Медифлекс.


По закону жанра *народ*  должен заинтересоваться и начать задавать вопросы: "какая модель подушки?" , "где она продается и сколько стоит?" Наверняка, этот магазин будет единственный в своем роде на всю Москву, и подушки там в ограниченном количестве.


----------



## Фионита (17 Сен 2011)

Lexm52 написал(а):


> Не-е-е. Мы латексную купили. Которую Дикуль разрабатывал. Медифлекс.


Дикуль спины лечит от разных радикулитов, а не заниматься инжинирингом подушек.


----------



## nuwa (18 Сен 2011)

Lexm52 написал(а):


> поехали в магазин, полежали на одной, другой, третьей… и купили.


Вывод. Подвергайте санобработке свежекупленные подушки из ортопедических салонов. Не забудьте потом их прогладить горячим утюгом.


Ольга . написал(а):


> По закону жанра *народ*  должен заинтересоваться и начать задавать вопросы: "какая модель подушки?" , "где она продается и сколько стоит?" Наверняка, этот магазин будет единственный в своем роде на всю Москву, и подушки там в ограниченном количестве.


Ну подожди, не даёшь замутить интригу. Вдруг, на этот раз будет разработана оригинальная комбинация?  Хотя, говорят, что всё равно, самым популярным остаётся ход е2-е4.


----------



## Lexm52 (18 Сен 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> Дикуль спины лечит от разных радикулитов, а не заниматься инжинирингом подушек.



Ничего  я не путаю. Мы были в дикулевском центре. Есть и подушки, есть и матрасы, разработанные специально для проблем со спиной и шеей.


Ольга . написал(а):


> ...Наверняка, этот магазин будет единственный в своем роде на всю Москву, и подушки там в ограниченном количестве.


Магазин наверняка не единственный, подушки не в ограниченном количестве... и вообще никакого адреса магазина указывать не собираюсь...


----------



## Фионита (19 Сен 2011)

nuwa написал(а):


> Ну подожди, не даёшь замутить интригу. Вдруг, на этот раз будет разработана оригинальная комбинация?  Хотя, говорят, что всё равно, самым популярным остаётся ход е2-е4.


знакомые все лица) а вы все пытаетесь найти в мухе слона)


----------



## nuwa (19 Сен 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> знакомые все лица


Было бы странно, если бы было наоборот.


> а вы все пытаетесь найти в мухе слона)


Вы про нанотехнологии? Ну что Вы, я к ним отношение не имею, я больше по шахматам...


----------



## nuwa (19 Сен 2011)

Rokky написал(а):


> Спасибо за наводку! По второй ссылке там упоминания о Дикуле. Это тот самый, который центры реабилитационные открыл? Много слышала про этого дядьку, он имеет какое-то отношение к матрасам?





Фионита написал(а):


> Он самый  отношение имеет самое непосредственное, он их проектировал от и до. Про это даже фильм есть на ютюбе. А ты говоришь — упругость )





Фионита написал(а):


> Дикуль спины лечит от разных радикулитов, а не заниматься инжинирингом подушек.


----------



## Фионита (19 Сен 2011)

Человеку свойственно менять свое мнение, это говорит о его развитии


----------



## Kira (20 Сен 2011)

На самом деле существует. Я в поликлинике сидела в очереди к невропатологу. Мы обсуждали и матрасы, и подушки, которые лечат.


----------



## Фионита (20 Сен 2011)

Kira написал(а):


> На самом деле существует. Я в поликлинике сидела в очереди к невропатологу. Мы обсуждали и матрасы, и подушки, которые лечат.


Я раньше тоже так думала, а на самом деле это просто люди в очереди так говорят, там много чего говорят...


----------



## nuwa (20 Сен 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> Человеку свойственно менять свое мнение, это говорит о его развитии


Где правда, брат?! (Данила Багров)

Надо скорректировать в толковом словаре пояснения к словам "слухи", "сплетни", "ложь". Оказывается, что это всего лишь изменение мнения, говорящее о развитие человека.


----------



## Kira (21 Сен 2011)

Оказывается, можно через сайт заказать. Не знала.


----------



## Lexm52 (25 Сен 2011)

Я бы все-таки тоже посоветовал сходить и полежать. Купить, конечно, можно через сайт, но чтобы не ошибиться….


----------



## Светлана_28 (24 Ноя 2011)

Могу посоветовать вот такую подушку, месяц уже сплю на ней и забыла про боли и неудобства!

  
Латексная подушка с эффектом памяти Memory Foam компании Primavelle просто необходима для здорового и комфортного сна, и подойдет каждому. Она эффективно поддерживает шейные позвонки и позвоночник в естественном состоянии, позволяет расслабить все мышцы шеи и отлично выспаться.


----------



## Es_ka (25 Ноя 2011)

а у нас дома икеевские  из пенополиуретана, уже пару лет на них спим, у мужа более жесткая, у меня по мягче подушка. Одно неудобство - это наволочки на них от стандартных комплектов не подходят


----------



## Mari35 (30 Ноя 2011)

Я сплю на анатомической подушке из пенополиуретана с июля 2011 г. Удобно. Высота подушки разная : с одной стороны выше, с другой ниже. Посередке ложбинка.


----------



## Mary999 (31 Янв 2012)

Года полтора выбирала подушку, в итоге сделала валик и спала на нем . Сплю на спине. Но засыпаю на боку, поэтому клала на край валика полотенце сложенное, на нем засыпала и благополучно перекатывалась на спину. У меня не рабочий плечевой нерв, следовательно часть мышц плеча и шеи не работает, осюда жестокие проблемы с шеей, плечом, ключицей. Более или менее подходящий Tempur Millenium для пенсии дорого. А вчера случайно нашла Ночную Симфонию д-ра Симкина, которая подходит по всем параметрам. Тут же импульсивно, можно сказать, заказала, вчера и привезли. Довольна очень. Утром ничего не болит, спала очень крепко (первый раз за последнее время). Привыкания не потребовалось (видимо после валика )


----------



## Лена-Лена (25 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста какая высота и ширина валика ортопедической подушки мне нужна. Я сплю на боку. Ширина плеч 49 см, обхват шеи 37 см, вес 90 кг, рост 170 см. И подскажите еще какая нужна подушка по жесткости, у меня шейный остеохондроз 1-2 степени. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2012)

14-16 см, как правило средней жесткости


----------



## Лена-Лена (27 Мар 2012)

Спасибо.


----------



## kodesh (12 Ноя 2012)

Формула вычисления высоты валика для тех кто спит на боку понятна.
Скажите - а какова формула для спящих на спине?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2012)

Кулак под затылок с валиком под шею.


----------



## kodesh (13 Ноя 2012)

И что в таком положении спать всю ночь? 
Как измерить то? Положить кулак под затылок, и замерить расстояние от шеи до поверхности матраса?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2012)

Правильно, заменить надо кулак, для большинства это и удобно и правильно.
Заметили, что в положении на спине тянет положить ладони под голову. Потому как это и удобно и правильно, ключевое слово -удобно. Удобно, считай соответствует анатомии вашего тела.
Второй вопрос попробовать сделать подушку не только удобной, но и лечебной, но тут и врачи расходятся во мнении, поэтому все оставляем на мнение пациента ( брать лечебную подушку или нет), при условии что все удобно, можно экспериментировать и с лечебным эффектом.


----------



## kodesh (18 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо. Поступлю как вы посоветовали - заменю кулак. Выбираю между крюком Капитана Хука и бензопилой (а то район у меня неспокойный).
Еще раз спасибо за советы - все усвоил.


----------



## Каруся (7 Дек 2012)

Добрый день! Почитала я данную тему. И возник вопрос! Какую тогда подушку лучше брать если я сплю и на животе и на боку (50/50)??
У меня постоянные головные боли. Врач сказала купить подушку с одним валиком под шею. Но я так порылась в инете, и многие пишут, что такие подушки, только для тех кто спит на спине... И вот не знаю, что теперь купить( И что посоветуете по материалу, в таком случаи?
Заранее, СПАСИБО


----------



## nataxaz1111 (9 Дек 2012)

что лучше-анатомическая или ортопедическая подушка? у меня остероартроз... засыпаю на боку, в течении сна меняю положение.
плечи 38 см, диаметр шеи 10 см.


----------



## Мама сына Пети (11 Мар 2013)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста какая высота и ширина валика ортопедической подушки мне нужна. Я сплю на боку. Ширина плеч 36 см, обхват шеи 28 см, вес 43 кг, рост 163 см. Стали беспокоить боли после рождения ребенка, из-за неправильного положения при кормлении, а также возможно из-за подушки. Как выбрать подушку? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2013)

14-16 см.
Но главное удобство.


----------



## Анастасия5452 (15 Май 2013)

Ортопедические подушки «Энисон» для взрослых. Она состоит из 3-х частей разной высоты, каждая из которых обеспечивает разное воздействие на шейный отдел позвоночника, Благодаря этому, Вы можете принять любое положение во время сна – наша подушка гарантирует эргономичное положение позвоночника. Незаметно для себя вы научитесь спать правильно и полезно!

Ортопедические подушки для взрослых «Энисон» являются совместной разработкой специалистов компании Care Best и ведущих отечественных ортопедов. Она сочетает в себе опыт древних восточных традиций и преимущества современных технологий. Один из слоев состоит из гречишной лузги – природного материала, издавна известного своей замечательной теплопроводностью, что обеспечивает голове и шее комфортную температуру на протяжении всей ночи. Гречневая лузга является плотным материалом и хорошо поддерживает голову. Кроме того, благодаря мелкой структуре гречневой лузги ортопедическая подушка «Энисон» выполняет функцию массажера.

Второй наполнитель – полое силиконизированное волокно, прошедшее специальную антиаллергенную обработку. Ему не страшна потеря полезных свойств после многократных стирок. Благодаря этому материалу ортопедическая подушка «Энисон» для взрослых всегда сохраняет себя в отличной форме.

Все материалы, из которых изготовлена подушка для шеи «Энисон», одобрены системой экологического контроля. Изделие можно использовать как в целях ортопедического лечения, так и для профилактики – в качестве обычной подушки, что не требует длительного привыкания.

Попробуйте и убедитесь сами: ортопедическая подушка для взрослых «Энисон» - это чудесный подарок для Вас и Ваших близких!


----------



## La murr (17 Май 2013)

Пользуюсь практически такой. Очень нравится! 
На простой подушке спать не могу уже. 
Другие модели не пробовала, но этой довольна на 200%.


----------



## La murr (18 Май 2013)

Забыла добавить: у моей подушки один край ниже - для смены положений "на спине" - "на боку"...


----------



## Эллин (23 Май 2013)

Я тоже люблю спать на животе, иногда на боку, на спине вообще никогда, поэтому мне обычная ортопедическая подушка ну никак не подходила. Я нашла вариант хороший в магазине Аскона, подушки серии Медифлекс, мягкие, как пуховые, но с ортопедическими вставками внутри.

Я выбирала между двумя вариантами. Медифлекс Профилюкс — внутри ортопедическая пена, и Медифлекс Революшн— там внутри мини-пружинки из латекса по всей поверхности, В общем, мне вторая больше подошла

Полежала в салоне на каждой подушке минут по 5, у меня такой чувствительный позвоночник, что и нескольких минут хватает, чтобы понять — комфортно или нет, будут утром боли или нет. И правда стала на подушке спать — намного лучше себя утром чувствую. Чудеса.


----------



## Druliana (27 Май 2013)

Я вчера в салоне была, с пружинками подушку выбрала, люблю, чтоб мягонько, но упруго


----------



## Эллин (27 Май 2013)

приятных снов, потом ощущениями поделитесь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2013)

Какие сны?
Если: ...люблю, чтоб мягонько, но упруго.
Желаю бессонных ночей.


----------



## klyuha (29 Май 2013)

Lightstep написал(а):


> Пытаюсь представить, как измерить диаметр моей шеи. Только сняв голову с плеч:cray: Хотя, может, есть какая-то забытая мною формула вычисления, исходя из окружности.


L=3,14D


----------



## Loccitane (9 Июн 2013)

Сегодня купила себе вот такую ортопедическую подушку. Довольна, как слон  В салоне очень удобно было на ней лежать, материал супер. Посплю и потом поделюсь своими ощущениями


----------



## Loccitane (23 Июн 2013)

Вот уже 2 недели сплю на этой подушечке 

. Даже привыкать не пришлось. Отлично держит шею и, главное, не ворочаюсь всю ночь в поиске позы для головы


----------



## Алексей2101 (26 Июн 2013)

Эллин написал(а):


> Я тоже люблю спать на животе, иногда на боку, на спине вообще никогда, поэтому мне обычная ортопедическая подушка ну никак не подходила. Я нашла вариант хороший в магазине Аскона, подушки серии Медифлекс, мягкие, как пуховые, но с ортопедическими вставками внутри.


Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, Вы уже их приобрели, пробовали на них спать?


----------



## La murr (30 Июн 2013)

Подушка-"косточка" - выручает меня во время сна на животе и используется для выполнения комплекса ЛФК.


----------



## Strever888 (1 Июл 2013)

А я прикупила подушку фирмы Tempur Милениум, она со специальным подшейным валиком, который имеет выемку для шеи, скос под плечо и как углубление для затылочной части головы. Выемка для шеи фиксирует шейный отдел во время сна на спине. Я люблю спать на боку, поэтому такая подушка идеальное решение для таких как я =)


----------



## Loccitane (1 Июл 2013)

Strever888 написал(а):


> А я прикупила подушку фирмы Tempur Милениум, она со специальным подшейным валиком, который имеет выемку для шеи, скос под плечо и как углубление для затылочной части головы. Выемка для шеи фиксирует шейный отдел во время сна на спине. Я люблю спать на боку, поэтому такая подушка идеальное решение для таких как я =)


У меня точно такая же  супер подушечка


----------



## Strever888 (1 Июл 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> У меня точно такая же  супер подушечка


 
 дааа, она шикарна! что я в итоге и матрас той же фирмы приобрела  теперь сплю как дитя


----------



## Loccitane (1 Июл 2013)

Strever888 написал(а):


> дааа, она шикарна! что я в итоге и матрас той же фирмы приобрела  теперь сплю как дитя


Матрасы у них, как мне показалось, мягкие. Мне с оперированным позвоночником не очень удобно


----------



## Эллин (12 Июл 2013)

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, Вы уже их приобрели, пробовали на них спать?


*Алексей2101*, да, я уже полтора месяца сплю, все отлично

Вот меня кстати удивляет, когда не дают полежать, попробовать свои ощущения на подушке, разве хорошо будет, когда клиент купит что-то не то, будет потом ругаться ходить. Мне в Асконе все что у них было из подушек, притащили и посоветовали не торопиться и на каждой полежать


----------



## Молли (17 Июл 2013)

Надо будет тоже зайти к ним, у них матрасный магазин?


----------



## Loccitane (17 Июл 2013)

Молли написал(а):


> Надо будет тоже зайти к ним, у них матрасный магазин?


 да, в Асконе и подушки, и матрасы


----------



## ProxyKZ (17 Июл 2013)

Здравствуйте! Я сплю на кровати с ортопедическим основанием (на ламелях) на матрасе средней жесткости Аксона Balance Forma и подушке среднежесткой. Засыпаю на левом боку, сплю без пробуждений, ночью переворачиваюсь 1-2 раза с одного на другой бок, на спине почти не сплю - но все равно вставать тяжело, бока болят, спина тоже и само сильно ощущается боли в шее. Работаю много за компьютером, конечно же мышцы шеи перенапрягаются постоянно и сейчас у меня уже остеохондроз.

Вопрос:
1. Хочу подобрать себе более удобную и правильнее подушку с эффектом памяти, склоняюсь вот к одной из этих подушек:

Мои показатели: рост - 178 см., вес ~75 кг., ширина плеч 46 см., ширина шеи 13-14 см.
Прошу посоветуйте подойдут ли мне эти подушки или какими парамтеров нужно выбирать?

2. Мне кажется что матрас для нас с супругой (75 кг. + 55 кг.) жестковат, даже по ощущениям когда ложишься хочется чтоб был мягче, да и многие отзываются о нем, что он жесткий. Хотим купить наматрасник для смягчения матраса, подскажите это будет правильно? И из какого материала наматрасник покупать при остеохондрозе?


----------



## Алекса812 (3 Авг 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> Сегодня купила себе вот такую ортопедическую подушку. Довольна, как слон  В салоне очень удобно было на ней лежать, материал супер. Посплю и потом поделюсь своими ощущениями


 
Да, это подушка Темпур, подруга на такой спит!
Удобная и качественная! но у нее есть один существенный недостаток: при температуре ниже 18 градусов, она превращается в "кирпич"

Кстати,кто тут писал на счет разницы высоты валиков при сне на спине и на боку.Есть ортопедическая подушка называется Ночная Симфония (если я не ошибаюсь),не знаю как в других городах , но у нас в Питере продаются.
В ней как раз посередине выемка для сна на спине,а боковые валики подушки - для сна на боку,то есть получается когда ты спишь боку, ты поворачиваешься и попадаешь в выемку для сна на спине.
Я сплю на такой подушке!  Единственное что не могу сказать что сразу к ней привыкла из за необычной формы, но скажу что по сравнению с обычной пуховой подушкой на которой спала раньше,шея и голова перестали болеть по утрам через пару недель!

Если кому интересно, могу попробовать откопать коробку на балконе с названием производителя


----------



## Insane18 (12 Авг 2013)

Вот такая подушка как вариант. У меня такая. На работе подарили. Достаточно упругая.
Причем наволочка в комплекте очень приятная на ощупь, и снимается, можно стирать. Поэтому вопрос с поиском подходящей наволочки снимается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2013)

Подушка для сна на спине или на боку пациенту с 44 размером одежды


----------



## ДианаР72 (10 Сен 2013)

Всем ,добрый день!Подскажите  пожалуйста,в  какой  теме на  форуме посмотреть подушку под поясницу и под попу ,чтобы сидеть.Спасибо.И при возможности заказать,у меня  есть под поясницу,но  очень неудобная.


----------



## gordon freeman (22 Сен 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какова ширина плечей и диаметр шеи?


Одной из проблем своей больной шеи https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/14415/, считаю неправильное положение во время сна. Постоянно, спал на животе с повернотуй головой влево. После мрт сплю только на спине.
В ноябре лечу Тайланд, собираюсь привезти от туда подушку дешевую из латекса и валик.

Есть веселое видео, про тайскую продукцию.




там упоминается женская подушка на которой якобы комфортнее спать, т.к она разгружает плечи.

Подскажите как правильно подоборать ? Ориентироваться по ощущением или по вашей формуле ? 

Рост - 170
Вес - 90 кг
Плечи (ширина) - 53
Шея (диаметр) - 39


----------



## tehnomant (17 Мар 2014)

Господа! Как правильно выбрать ортопедическую подушку? Какие следует произвести замеры, чтобы выбрать ее точно?
Благодарю за советы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2014)

Размер длины плеча.
Подушка чуть меньше.
Но главное - удобство.


----------



## tehnomant (29 Мар 2014)

Как быть, если спишь и на спине и на боку?


----------



## La murr (29 Мар 2014)

tehnomant написал(а):


> Как быть, если спишь и на спине и на боку?


У меня ортопедическая подушка не из самых дорогих. У неё две высоты сторон - на одной комфортно спать на спине, на другой - на боку.


----------



## tehnomant (13 Апр 2014)

> У меня ортопедическая подушка не из самых дорогих. У неё две высоты сторон - на одной комфортно спать на спине, на другой - на боку.


Вас не затруднит дать ссылку на эту подушку? Можно и в личку, если не хотите "рекламировать".


----------



## La murr (13 Апр 2014)

*tehnomant*, это подушка "Комф-Орт" К-800 взрослая.


----------



## La murr (12 Май 2014)

Сегодня позвонили из ортопедического салона: я, бывая там, всегда прошу привезти ещё таких подушек, как та, на которой сплю сама. Уже для мужа, родственников и коллег. Так вот, позвонили и сказали, что две подушки по моему заказу прибыли! Сбегала, забрала. Цена - смешная: 400 рублей за подушку. Заказала ещё три... 
Фото - в посте выше.


----------



## Дарья П. (13 Май 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *tehnomant*, это подушка "Комф-Орт" К-800 взрослая.
> Посмотреть вложение 48609


 ух ты, а высокая! А я на спине сплю (иногда руки на груди сложены, трупиком прикидываюсь), редко на боку. И у меня совсем низкая подушечка, из детских. Пару см надо подложить под шейную область, чтоб вообще кайфово стало))


----------



## La murr (13 Май 2014)

Дарья П. написал(а):


> ух ты, а высокая!


Вот как раз пространство от плеча до шеи  поддерживает удачно. А на спине спать - другая сторона подушки, которая пониже.


----------



## innOK (28 Окт 2014)

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться с высотой валиков подушки. А то мне в разных салонах по-разному намерили. Длина плеча 11 см, окружность шеи - 33 см (диаметр - 10,5). Рост 160, вес 65. А что дает выемка под плечо? Обязательна ли она? Сплю в основном на боку. иногда на спине. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2014)

11-14 см в зависимости от плотности подушки и матраса.
Главное удобно.


----------



## innOK (29 Окт 2014)

Спасибо!


----------



## Анна Запорожье (27 Фев 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Подушка для сна на спине или на боку пациенту с 44 размером одежды


 Доктор,изввините,перечитала весь данный форум,но хочу уточнить для себя формулу расчета,потому как в магазинах некоторых мне говорят,что нужно прибавлять на продавливание пару см.Т.Е если к примеру ширина от шеи до руки 13 см,то плюс 2 см на продавливание итого валик высотой 1
-16 см.А как все-таки правильно.Берем диаметр плечей,к примеру 44 см от одного края до другого,делим на два,получаем 12 см и прибавляем к этому пару смс на продавливание или же отнимаем.Высота моего валика 12/9 см.Под больший приходится подстиласть еще ,в общей сложности выходит 14-15см.Но иногда спать неудобно,зависит от воспаления мышц шеи,если обострение,то больно.Но я не об этом,я все-таки о формуле,потому как хочу еще и ребенку купить.Итог,замер плечей/2 и + или - пару см на продавливание или же другая формула.Спасибо заранее



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 11-14 см в зависимости от плотности подушки и матраса.
> Главное удобно.


ой,ошиблась там в расчетах,корректирую свое сообщение
"Доктор,изввините,перечитала весь данный форум,но хочу уточнить для себя формулу расчета,потому как в магазинах некоторых мне говорят,что нужно прибавлять на продавливание пару см.Т.Е если к примеру ширина от шеи до руки 13 см,то плюс 2 см на продавливание итого валик высотой 14--16 см.А как все-таки правильно.Берем диаметр плечей 44 см от одного края до другого,объем шеи 35-36 см,длина от шеи до руки плеча 12-13 см,прибавляем в этому пару смс на продавливание или же отнимаем.Высота моего валика 12/9 см.Под больший приходится подстиласть еще ,в общей сложности выходит 14-15см.Но иногда спать неудобно,зависит от воспаления мышц шеи,если обострение,то больно.Но я не об этом,я все-таки о формуле,потому как хочу еще и ребенку купить.А для этого нужно правильно считать,да и свою чувствую пора пересмотреть,так как покупали когда я была тритоном упитанным,а сейчас и объемы стали меньше и вес значительно уменьшился.Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2015)

Уберите все. Оставьте только длину плеча (правильно - надплечья). Это считай высота подушки, поскольку промоется и подушка под шеей и матрас под плечом. А 2-3 см - это как раз под привычку и удобство.
Именно поэтому в наших подушках всегда есть прослойка 2 см, которую можно убрать или добавить если человек ошибся.


----------



## Анна Запорожье (28 Фев 2015)

спасибо,Доктор


----------



## phina (29 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, какую подушку мне подобрать под свои параметры. Рост 172, вес 68-69, размер одежды 46-48, сплю на достаточно жестком диване. Замеры линейкой: ширина плеча - 9-10, ширина (диаметр) шеи - 10-11, расстояние от края плеча до шеи - 15-16см. Заранее спасибо


----------



## La murr (29 Июл 2015)

*phina*, начните читать тему с самого начала.
Уверена, Вы найдёте ответ на свой вопрос.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2015)

Высокий край 14-16 см


----------



## ksu85 (16 Сен 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вы явно были у терапевта,а не у невролога. При наличии ситмптомов цервикалгии в плане обследования назначается рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника (стандартная или с функциональными пробами). Для устранения болевого синдрома используются НПВС для приема внутрь и (или) местно. Массаж  - это хорошо, но мануальная терапия лучше.
> Желательно с рентгенограммами обратиться за помощью к мануальному терапевту.


Спасибо за ответ! Обязательно обращусь к мануальному терапевту. Скажите пожалуйста, а есть толк от ортопедической подушки или деньги выкинуты на ветер? Стоит ли продолжать ею пользоваться?


----------



## La murr (16 Сен 2015)

ksu85 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, а есть толк от ортопедической подушки или деньги выкинуты на ветер? Стоит ли продолжать ею пользоваться?


Прочтите отзывы форумчан и комментарии докторов - 
http://www.spina.ru/inf/states/478
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2612/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Сен 2015)

ksu85 написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ! Обязательно обращусь к мануальному терапевту. Скажите пожалуйста, а есть толк от ортопедической подушки или деньги выкинуты на ветер? Стоит ли продолжать ею пользоваться?


Ортопедические подушки есть чисто коммерческий проект, целью которого является получение прибыли производителями изделий и их продавцами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Ортопедические подушки есть чисто коммерческий проект, целью которого является получение прибыли производителями изделий и их продавцами.


Не могу согласиться.
Хороший сон на удобной подушке, вполне хорош.
А вот без подушки, плохо.
На высокой, плохо.
На низкой, плохо.
На подушке не удерживаюшей свою форму, плохо.
Другой вопрос если спите на животе, то действительно она не нужна.
На спине нужна но не высокая.
А вот если на боку, то в размер плеча.


----------



## ksu85 (17 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Прочтите отзывы форумчан и комментарии докторов -
> http://www.spina.ru/inf/states/478
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2612/


Спасибо большое, прочту и учту!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не могу согласиться.
> Хороший сон на удобной подушке, вполне хорош.
> А вот без подушки, плохо.
> На высокой, плохо.
> ...


У меня с подушками проблема. Во сне ворочаюсь - сплю то на спине, то на боку. Решила все-таки попробовать, хоть и купила ее как неделю, но сегодня спала впервые. Мне понравилось, шея болела чуть меньше, а посреди ночи проснулась только раз, сделала легкую разминку и снова уснула, довольно быстро!
Скажите, а может есть какая-нибудь особенно хорошая фирма ортопедических товаров?

Всем СПАСИБО за ответы!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2015)

Особой фирмы нет. Главное чтобы вам удобно и физиологично по функциям подушки.


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (18 Сен 2015)

ksu85 написал(а):


> Спасибо большое, прочту и учту!
> 
> 
> У меня с подушками проблема. Во сне ворочаюсь - сплю то на спине, то на боку. Решила все-таки попробовать, хоть и купила ее как неделю, но сегодня спала впервые. Мне понравилось, шея болела чуть меньше, а посреди ночи проснулась только раз, сделала легкую разминку и снова уснула, довольно быстро!
> ...


Была такая же проблема. Сложно было подобрать подушку. Дома имеется 4 оропедические подушки. На одной из них сплю. 3 подушки покупала можно сказать в слепую, ориентируясь на фирмы и отзывы. Но увы.. Не одна не подошла. 4-я подушка была куплена методом подбора. В ортопедическом салоне берешь подушку(естественно оставляя денюшку за нее), а если не подходит. то можно прийти и обменять. Очень удобная функция! Если есть такая возможность в салоне, то обязательно нужно пробовать и подбирать! А не как я первые 3 раза покупала "кота в мешке".



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Особой фирмы нет. Главное чтобы вам удобно и физиологично по функциям подушки.


Полностью с Вами согласна!! Тогда и сон спокойней и просыпаешься отдохнувшей.


----------



## ksu85 (18 Сен 2015)

в ритме с жизнью написал(а):


> Была такая же проблема. Сложно было подобрать подушку. Дома имеется 4 оропедические подушки. На одной из них сплю. 3 подушки покупала можно сказать в слепую, ориентируясь на фирмы и отзывы. Но увы.. Не одна не подошла. 4-я подушка была куплена методом подбора. В ортопедическом салоне берешь подушку(естественно оставляя денюшку за нее), а если не подходит. то можно прийти и обменять. Очень удобная функция! Если есть такая возможность в салоне, то обязательно нужно пробовать и подбирать! А не как я первые 3 раза покупала "кота в мешке".
> 
> 
> Полностью с Вами согласна!! Тогда и сон спокойней и просыпаешься отдохнувшей.


Спасибо большое за совет, так и сделаю.  А не скажите, какие фирмы подушек вы выбрали? Я купила себе "ривера" - слышали о такой? Вот пробую - и вроде ничего, но интересно, что еще можно попробовать...просто отзывам и советам продавцов  я неочень то доверяю...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2015)

Все считается: читайте эту тему.


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (18 Сен 2015)

ksu85 написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за совет, так и сделаю.  А не скажите, какие фирмы подушек вы выбрали? Я купила себе "ривера" - слышали о такой? Вот пробую - и вроде ничего, но интересно, что еще можно попробовать...просто отзывам и советам продавцов  я неочень то доверяю...


 Здравствуйте.
Первым моим неудачным опытом была ортопедическая подушка из ИКЕА, сейчас ее использует муж. Мне не подошла. так как была очень жесткая и я просыпалась с ужасной головной болью. Потом муж подарил  дорогую подушку Tetpur Милениум, но и она меня разочаровала..Так как во сне кручусь, как юла, то она оказалась не удобной для сна на спине, а засыпать на боку было комфортно. И и после сна был дискомфорт в шейно-грудном отделе и временами тянуло плечо. Сейчас этой подушкой пользуется дочка(не жалуется).
Третью подушку купила в интернет магазине, соблазнилась на отзывы-Memory Foam, но к моему великому сожалению, она тоже мне не подошла. Сейчас на ней спит сын и тоже не жалуется.
А я каждой подушкой над собой проводила экзекуции по 7 дней. Думаю,что тут все индивидуально и что хорошо одному, совсем может не подходить другому.(на примере моей семьи).
И наконец мой фаворит- Z-RELAX!!!  Меня она удовлетворила полностью!!! Засыпать и просыпаться на ней мне очень удобно!!! Перед ней пробовала еще две, тоже не подошли(после них болела голова и шея..)
Еще узнала, что подушки отличаются жесткостью, так что если надумаете еще покупать, то постарайтесь найти, где дают на опробирование!!!(иначе может получить комфуз, как у меня...хотя подушки не лежат без дела и каждая нашла своего хозяина).
Про подушку Ривера слышала много хороших отзывов, но личного опыта применения нет.
Расскажите, какие Ваши ощущения после сна на данной подушке? Как самочувствие?


----------



## ksu85 (21 Сен 2015)

в ритме с жизнью написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.
> Первым моим неудачным опытом была ортопедическая подушка из ИКЕА, сейчас ее использует муж. Мне не подошла. так как была очень жесткая и я просыпалась с ужасной головной болью. Потом муж подарил  дорогую подушку Tetpur Милениум, но и она меня разочаровала..Так как во сне кручусь, как юла, то она оказалась не удобной для сна на спине, а засыпать на боку было комфортно. И и после сна был дискомфорт в шейно-грудном отделе и временами тянуло плечо. Сейчас этой подушкой пользуется дочка(не жалуется).
> Третью подушку купила в интернет магазине, соблазнилась на отзывы-Memory Foam, но к моему великому сожалению, она тоже мне не подошла. Сейчас на ней спит сын и тоже не жалуется.
> А я каждой подушкой над собой проводила экзекуции по 7 дней. Думаю,что тут все индивидуально и что хорошо одному, совсем может не подходить другому.(на примере моей семьи).
> ...



Вот уже как неделю пробую на ней спать и пока все хорошо: очень удобно, высыпаться стала лучше, боли меньше донимают после сна (лечение тоже помогать начинает).
Хотя выбрала ее без пробы, просто на глаз, она мне подошла, судя по вашему опыту - мне повезло))
Еще состав понравился: она не из паралона (бывают подделывают), а из хлопка. Наволочка у нее тоже хлопковая с бамбуком, пахнет приятно. Лежать удобно (даже на животе) - она подстраивается под позу, реагирует на тепло! В общем, для сна она мне нравится, и чем дольше на ней сплю - тем больше понимаю, что не прогадала, и пожалуй искать замену не буду, раз уж с первого раза приобрела то, что нужно).

Забыла еще добавить! Как-то пробовала подушку "аскона" - вот она мне не понравилась, неудобно. Отдала ее коту, вот ему вроде бы подошла...по крайней мере, спит постоянно))))) Не пробовали такую?


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (21 Сен 2015)

ksu85 написал(а):


> Вот уже как неделю пробую на ней спать и пока все хорошо: очень удобно, высыпаться стала лучше, боли меньше донимают после сна (лечение тоже помогать начинает).
> Хотя выбрала ее без пробы, просто на глаз, она мне подошла, судя по вашему опыту - мне повезло))...


Просто замечательно, что Вы так удачно преобрели подушку!!! И она Вам подходит!! А самое главное, что Вы стали себя лучше чувствоват и высыпаться!!! Это огромнейший плюс!!!
Аскону-не пробовала.. Пока остановилась на то, что есть.. А там видно будет..


----------



## ksu85 (22 Сен 2015)

в ритме с жизнью написал(а):


> Просто замечательно, что Вы так удачно преобрели подушку!!! И она Вам подходит!! А самое главное, что Вы стали себя лучше чувствоват и высыпаться!!! Это огромнейший плюс!!!
> Аскону-не пробовала.. Пока остановилась на то, что есть.. А там видно будет..


Решила, что буду все же тестировать новинки, которые будут выходить в будущем и оставлять на форуме свое мнение! По своему опыту знаю, как сложно определиться, когда перед глазами такой большой ассортимент фирм и разных подушек...как-то так) Как думаете, стоит?


----------



## La murr (22 Сен 2015)

ksu85 написал(а):


> Как думаете, стоит?


А зачем?
Подобрали для себя - и замечательно!
За всех решать, что им подходит, Вы не можете.


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (22 Сен 2015)

ksu85 написал(а):


> Решила, что буду все же тестировать новинки, которые будут выходить в будущем и оставлять на форуме свое мнение! По своему опыту знаю, как сложно определиться, когда перед глазами такой большой ассортимент фирм и разных подушек...как-то так) Как думаете, стоит?


 Полностью согласна с Светланой(La murr). Все мы очень-очень индивидуальны. Что можно судить по моей семье! Мне не подошло, а моя семья довольна, каждый своей подушкой.
Если надумаете поменять подушку, то тогда да, надо подбирать. А так, с Вашим больным шейным отделом.. Лучше экспериментировать не стоит!!!


----------



## ksu85 (23 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> А зачем?
> Подобрали для себя - и замечательно!
> За всех решать, что им подходит, Вы не можете.


Просто когда я пыталась найти хоть-какую правдивую информацию о подушках - для меня это стало проблемой...хотелось бы объединить дельную информацию и побольше реальных отзывов.
С моей да эксперементировать правда не стоит...


----------



## La murr (23 Сен 2015)

ksu85 написал(а):


> ...хотелось бы объединить дельную информацию и побольше реальных отзывов


В данной теме мы и объединяем реальные отзывы об ортопедической продукции.
Уверена, это поможет нашим форумчанам и гостям форума определиться с выбором.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2015)

На самом деле все просто.
Подушка подбирается как размер одежды и можно в см рассчитать какая должна быть ее высота.


----------



## Екатерина П (1 Ноя 2015)

Добрый вечер, уважаемый доктор Ступин.

Тему прочитала полностью, но подсчитать высоту подушки самой не получилось( 
Подскажите, пожалуйста: если сплю и на боку, и на спине,
шея длинная, диаметр 10, плечи 41, рост 172, вес 52 кг - 
какую высоту подушки подбирать? Нужны ли валики?   
(Мой матрас - средней жесткости)

Заранее благодарю Вас.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2015)

41-10=31
31:2=15.5=15-13 см
Это сторона для сна на боку.
Сторона для сна на спине, меньше на 2-5 см.
Чем жестче матрас, тем выше подушка.
Валики зависят от материала подушки.
Желательны.


----------



## Екатерина П (2 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо Вам огромное за помощь!
Присмотрела такую подушку,можно ли сказать,что она подходит моему случаю?
Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс.
Мануальные терапевты констатировали после просмотра МРТ,что у меня практически отсутствует изгиб в шейном и поясничном отделе,притом,профессия художника максимально нагружает эти зоны...нужно что-то очень качественное для отдыха подобрать...
С Уважением

(Подушка - Tilia, полиуретан, L –  высота бортиков 11 см и 14 см от производителя «ВИМУВ ГМБХ»,  Германия).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2015)

Посмотрел, хорошо.
Но, как всякий автор, лучше своей, не вижу.
*Ортопедические ортоадаптативные подушки

Cерия "ZETTA"*
Подушка ZETA 2S   50х39 (12,5-11)
*Cерия "ORTELITA"*
Подушка ORTELITTA 1S   50х39 (12-9)
*Cерия "SERPENA"*
Подушка SERPENA 1S  50х39 (12-9)
*Cерия "DEORTA"*
Подушка DEORTA 1VE   50х39 (11,5-9,5)
Подушка DEORTA 2VE  50х39 (13,5-11,5)


И новое! Спальная система Мегарелакс.

Но самое лучшее, то что удобно.

А чтобы не реагировать на то, что удобно и не удобно, надо тренироваться, тогда Вам будет все равно на чем спать, главное, чтобы СПАТЬ!


----------



## Екатерина П (3 Ноя 2015)

Добрый вечер! 
Как интересно! Огромное спасибо!
Вы правы...и я так устаю,что,в принципе,могу и на обычном полу уснуть (почти "тренировка"),просто шея потом жёстко бьёт тревогу об эгоизме со стороны подпитки только духовной части жизни )
Сейчас буду знакомиться с Вашими рекомендациями визуально,благодарю )
С Уважением.

Как здорово,что Вы стольким помогаете в режиме переписки!


----------



## scarf (7 Ноя 2015)

Использую подушку Z-RELAX. Очень довольна!


----------



## Ёё (7 Дек 2015)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, какую из перечисленных Вами (ZETA, ORTELITTA, SERPENA или DEORTA) выбрать? Описания на эти подушки почти нет. Какую предпочесть? Плечи - 38 см, сплю почти всегда на боку. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какая для меня будет лучше. И можно ли купить в Люберцах на Волковской? А еще я нашла также от ORTELITA подушку MODENA. А про нее что скажете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2015)

Зета или Ортелита. Первая пожесче, вторая помягче, а высота конструируется по высоте или по удобству.
На Волковской, до Нового года можно и на стартовой.


----------



## Ёё (8 Дек 2015)

Спасибо! Вы сэкономили мне 300 р!  Я склонялась к DEORTA. Ну вроде, чем дороже, тем лучше. Буду брать ORTELITTA.


----------



## Мария Тимофеева (17 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте! Хочу сделать подарок в виде ортопедической подушки своему молодому человеку. У него болит шея и есть отек, также написано о каком-то смещении в области шеи, точно сказать не могу, так как все не до конца известно. У него широкие плечи, рост 185. Выбираю между 2 подушками с эффектом памяти 
TRELAX Respecta П05 и Askona Mediflex Anatomic. Про Askona много положительных отзывов на их сайте, но не уверена, что можно на них полагаться, про Trelax отзывов очень мало. Скажите пожалуйста, какая из них лучше? Может стоит посмотреть какие-то другие фирмы подушек? интересует цена до 5000. И, правильно ли я поняла, что для широкоплечих мужчин лучше выбирать валики 12 и 14 см?


----------



## Katrin (7 Фев 2016)

Правильно я поняла, что к выбору подушки нужно исходить из параметров: ширина плечей и диаметр шеи? Или подушки универсальны? Тема была начата порядка 7-8 лет назад, возможно, ситуация изменилась? Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какую подушку лучше приобрести или на какие параметры при выборе обратить внимание?
Заранее благодарю за ответы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2016)

Главное удобно.
А если физиологично, то параметры правильные.


----------



## Katrin (11 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин, как раз в этом и загвоздка. По параметрам я могла бы подобрать подушку, идеально подходящую для меня, в противном случае придется примерять ее "на глаз", а с глазомером всегда есть вероятность ошибиться. Немного поясню. Некоторое время назад у меня была ортопедическая подушка (к сожалению, не помню бренда). Первое время ощущения от сна были просто волшебными. Я практически влюбилась в этот постельный аксессуар. Но по истечении достаточно короткого срока, наверное, около двух недель, мне, наоборот, стало невыносимо тяжело на ней спать. Ощущения были очень некомфортными, подушка казалась очень высокой, в результате чего вернулась к своей обычной подушке. Как вы думаете, с чем мог быть связан такой эффект?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2016)

Гипертонус мышц, предположим. Временный. 
А снова с той подушке пробовали вернуться, через месяц или после курса массажа?


----------



## Katrin (15 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин, таким образом данное явление необходимо воспринимать как положительную или отрицательную динамику? Попытка вернуться была, но ощущения вновь были некомфортными,в связи с чем решила себя больше не мучить дабы не навредить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2016)

?????
CКорее отрицательно.
Организм должен приспосабливаться.


----------



## Katrin (22 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин, пару дней назад решила еще раз попробовать воспользоваться ортопедической подушкой. Заснуть было достаточно сложно, но по утру ощущения вновь были чудесными, тело, казалось, все отдохнуло и буквально дышало легкостью. Пока стараюсь спать на ней, но чувствую, что становится несколько сложнее. Подскажите, пожалуйста, вы бы рекомендовали продолжать пользоваться ортопедической подушкой или вернуться к обычной? Это не может сыграть злую шутку с уже имеющимися проблемами с поясницей, не ухудшит ситуацию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2016)

С шеи на поясницу. 
Не возможно.
Все решает комфорт.
Если выспались и утром хорошо, то почему не ортопедическая подушка?


----------



## Katrin (28 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин, потому что через некоторое время спать на ней становится тяжело. В принципе, я готова потерпеть, если вы как квалифицированный специалист, напишите мне, что стоит приноровиться к дискомфорту (возможно, это перестройка организма, имеющая положительный характер) и это пойдет на пользу. В противном случае не вижу смысла мучить себя


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2016)

И не надо. Еще раз повторю, главное комфорт.


----------



## Katrin (28 Фев 2016)

Поняла вас, большое спасибо!


----------



## Милашка (14 Авг 2016)

Странно, но у меня такая же история с подушками. Уже две купила ортопедические. Первая сначала очень нравилась, но потом стало казаться что валик на ней слишком высок , хотя высота валика у первой подушки 10 см, а длина моего надплечья 14 см. Подушка имеет две стороны : валик и ровную часть пониже, так на ней мне удобнее спать. Купила вторую, memory наполнителем. Размер М. Тоже неудобно. Хотя первый день спала на ней и была просто в восторге. Также ощущение высокой подушки,при её высоте 13 см. 
 Тогда вопрос?!  О каком тогда удобстве идёт речь ,если я сплю   на боку, по расчетам моим высота подушки должна быть как и длина плеча 14-16 мм, а это ещё выше моих на несколько см.
P.S. : Купить ортопедическую подушку была вынуждена из-за того,что от обычной стали затекать сильно во сне руки.


----------



## Милашка (14 Авг 2016)

Странно, но у меня такая же история с подушками. Уже две купила ортопедические. Первая сначала очень нравилась, но потом стало казаться что валик на ней слишком высок , хотя высота валика у первой подушки 10 см, а длина моего надплечья 14 см. Подушка имеет две стороны : валик и ровную часть пониже, так на ней мне удобнее спать. Купила вторую, memory наполнителем. Размер М. Тоже неудобно. Хотя первый день спала на ней и была просто в восторге. Также ощущение высокой подушки,при её высоте 13 см. 
 Тогда вопрос?!  О каком тогда удобстве идёт речь ,если я сплю   на боку, по расчетам моим высота подушки должна быть как и длина плеча 14-16 мм, а это ещё выше моих на несколько см.
P.S. : Купить ортопедическую подушку была вынуждена из-за того,что от обычной стали затекать сильно во сне руки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2016)

Так может проблема рук не в шее?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2016)

Так может проблема рук не в шее?


----------



## Милашка (14 Авг 2016)

Вот мои подушки. 
Если взять с валиком 16 см по моему они будут огромны, если мне и меньшая высота кажется большой. 
Я не права?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2016)

Правы, поскольку тут главное удобство.
Но как Вы учитываете другие моменты.
1. И, главное. Руки могут затекать не от шеи!!!
2. Какой матрас, плечо насколько в него проваливается?
2. В момент просыпания от "затекание" (кстати, просыпаетесь от этого?), в какой Вы позе, небось на спине?


----------



## Милашка (14 Авг 2016)

Матрас ортопедический, megaflex, двухсторонний. Правда ему 9 лет уже. Но он не пружинный, латекс. Был заявлен как среденжесткий-жесткий. Просыпаюсь именно от онемения - Вы правы.

Да кстати , отвечая на Ваш , вопрос .. А может проблема рук не в шее- я думаю и в ней тоже, так как когда началось онемение рук ночью, я поменяла свою пуховую подушку на простую, онемение пошло на убыль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2016)

Так на спине?


----------



## Милашка (14 Авг 2016)

Не всегда.... Онемение чувствую и когда на боку...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2016)

1. Синдром запястного канала?
2. Не учитываете провал время плеча в матрас.
3. Тенелюбивей синдром лестничных мышц.


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (19 Янв 2017)

scarf написал(а):


> Использую подушку Z-RELAX. Очень довольна!



У меня такая же подушка.
Год, была очень довольна.
Через год... Такое ощущение, что подушка "осела". ( появились проблемы со сном и дискомфорт и боли в шее..)
Стало спать неудобно и приходиться что-то подкладывать, чтобы подушка удовлетворяла по высоте..
Задумываюсь о подборе новой подушки..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2017)

Осела. Есть такое дело. Если сделать поролон плотнее, то твёрдо будет.


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (19 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Осела. Есть такое дело. Если сделать поролон плотнее, то твёрдо будет.


Вы правы.
Думаю более долгосрочный вариант - это те подушки, у которых есть вставки...(в тех же Z-RELAX. и когда подушка новая, можно вставку вытащить, а когда подушка "осела", то вложить на место. как вариант, продлевается срок службы.)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2017)

в ритме с жизнью написал(а):


> Вы правы.
> Думаю более долгосрочный вариант-это те подушки, у которых есть вставки...(в тех же Z-RELAX. и когда подушка новая, можно вставку вытащить, а когда подушка "осела", то вложить на место. как вариант, продлевается срок службы.)


Именно так.


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (19 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Именно так.


Спасибо за ответ, Федор Петрович.

Мне всё подробно про подушки рассказала и объяснила моя подруга(@влюбленная в жизнь), но была немного не уверена, что поняла все так.(а переспросить было не удобно, поэтому решила написать свои мысли здесь)

Теперь я на 200% уверена, что услышала и поняла Вас с ней правильно!

Спасибо!


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (20 Янв 2017)

в ритме с жизнью написал(а):


> Год, была очень довольна.
> Через год... Такое ощущение, что подушка "осела".


Также, год не знала проблем.
Через год стала побаливает шея, а потом и рука отказывать и слабеть.. Начала разбираться и экспериментировать..
Для начала, стала менять и пробовать разные подушки, которые были в доме...  В результате, пришла к выводу, что "корень" моих проблем с шеей и рукой в подушке.
А так как мой сон 4-5 часов в сутки, то пренебрегать этими часами отдыха, я просто не могу!
Было принято решение, адаптировать ортоподушку под себя( т.е. подарить ей новую жизнь).



в ритме с жизнью написал(а):


> Думаю более долгосрочный вариант - это те подушки, у которых есть вставки


К этому пришла опытным путем.
- была сделана вставка из паралоновой сидушки( толщина примерно 2см), то что мне не хватало по высоте.
+ сделана мягкая вставка( использую не всегда. наполнитель: мята, лаванда, пижма, клевер и другие травы.) эта вставка спасала при сильных болях в шее и руке.



в ритме с жизнью написал(а):


> услышала и поняла Вас


Приятно, когда тебя слышат и понимают!
Если, что, то могу помочь реанимировать подушку.
Если будет нужна мягкая вставка, то приедешь и травку соберем у меня на огороде и насушим.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2017)

Тут рекламу удалили, а я успел ответ придумать:
Реклама:
Моя проблема решилась, когда я купила подушку .... долго выбирала, остановилась на них, они производители. Ночки с такой подушечкой сладкие, я очень-очень довольна, и даже муж пристроился к ней с удовольствием!

Ответ:
Понимаю, что реклама, но смолчать не могу.
Может мужу лучше не к подушке пристраиваться?
Как-то неправильно, ЭТО!


----------



## Анна Голубева (24 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут рекламу удалили, а я успел ответ придумать:
> ...


))))
Федор Петрович, а что Вы скажете о гречневой подушке? Сколько ортопедических ни смотрела, неудобно мне на них. А гречневая прижилась. Один минус - первое время очень пахла гречневой кашей, поэтому все время хотелось есть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2017)

Анна Голубева, ортопедическая, анатомическая - удобная.
Тут все просто. Удобно, значит хорошо!
А что внутри, не важно!


----------



## zikyha (14 Май 2017)

Добрый день подскажите а можно спать на подушке, допустим ортопедической подкладывая под нее руку ? Просто привык спать на пуховой на боку или на животе, подкладывая руку под подушку. Из за спины решил спать только на боку вроде как меньше давление на диски чем на животе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

@zikyha, если проблема в давлении на диска, то спите как хотите.
Если хотите подложить руку, то подушка мала по высоте. подложите под подушку еще одну тонкую.
Не найдете что подложить. подложите руку, ка привлекли, так и засыпайте, все равно ночью много раз переворачиваетесь и займете удобное для сна положение. Лучше если оно будет и правильное.


----------



## zikyha (15 Май 2017)

Спасибо. Я просто психологически привык подкладывать вытянутую руку под подушку а под ортопедическиую это сложнее делать.
нет никакой принципальное разницы/рекомендации как спать на боку или на животе для поясницы ? Я просто всегда спал на животе а счас типа решил что на спине для поясницы полезнее и на бок перешел, это я немного дуркую ? или много ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

На боку правильнее, меньше храпите, реже апноэ. Но за ночь, на всем успеваете.
Главное, хорошо высыпаться.


----------



## V (2 Мар 2018)

Добрый день,

подскажите, пожалуйста, какой высоты подушку лучше выбрать. С большим валиком высотой 11 или 13 см.
Девушка, рост 167 см, вес 46 кг.
Ширина плеч - 36 см, от начала шеи до окончания плеча - 13 см.
Обхват шеи - 34 см.
Сплю чаще на боку, иногда на спине.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2018)

Скорее 11, тогда на спине надо 5-7.
При жёсткой постели может и 13, тогда 11 будет хорошо на спине.


----------



## V (2 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, большое спасибо за ответ!


----------



## Ruslan1 (9 Май 2018)

Добрый день, купил подушку тривес 104, высота 12 и 9, на боку засыпаю хорошо на стороне, где 12 см(мое плечо 13 см), а ночью видимо сплю в основном на спине и просыпаюсь от ломоты в шее. Посоветуйте пожалуйста подушку под эти условия. А подушки дорогие, если каждый раз новую тестировать...)

Диагноз грыжа С6-С7.


----------



## Ruslan1 (10 Май 2018)

@La murr, так это во сне подушку менять надо, так и сон может пройти)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2018)

Ruslan1 написал(а):


> @La murr, так это во сне подушку менять надо, так и сон может пройти)


Или подушка должна приспосабливаться.
Правда это влияет на ее срок службы, но тогда можно НЕ переворачивать.


----------



## Ruslan1 (10 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Или подушка должна приспосабливаться.
> Правда это влияет на ее срок службы, но тогда можно НЕ переворачивать.


Вот у меня болит шея, когда сплю на спине на тривес 104, как внизу слева показано на рисунке(правильно). Вы правы @Доктор Ступин и лучше купить удобную подушку, склоняюсь к подушке обычной формы из латекса или с эффектом памяти высотой около 9-10 см, мягкую, чтобы спать на спине.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2018)

Мне наша подушка больше нравится.
Но тут каждому свое.


----------



## fainadrugaya (6 Авг 2018)

_У меня ортопедическая подушка iqsleep orto fitness. Однозначно спать стало лучше_


----------



## Ленночка (6 Авг 2018)

А чем ваша orto fitness отличается от простой iqsleep orto? А то у меня просто орто, аж интересно стало


----------



## fainadrugaya (6 Авг 2018)

_Если я не ошибаюсь то вроде фитнес это полноценный размер 50*70, а просто iqsleep orto там размер 32*48 и больше для деток подходит._


----------



## ^Наталья^ (20 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день, подскажите правильно ли я выбрала подушку с большим валиком 11см, меньший валик 9см. мои параметры:
рост 167
вес 57
ширина плеч 41
длина от шеи до края плеча 12
обхват шеи 32


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2018)

Правильно, у вас стандартные размеры. На боку, если матрас помягче, то 9 см, если пожёстче, то 11.
На спине 9 см.
Главное чтобы материал не жёсткий.


----------



## ^Наталья^ (21 Авг 2018)

Спасибо за ответ. У меня левосторонный сколиоз грудного отдела, испробовала много матрасов. Твердый матрас оказался самым удобным, спина по утрам не болит. Скажите доктор, это правильный выбор?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Авг 2018)

Удобство главное.
При сколиозе лучше топпер (тонкая прокладка на матрас) мягкий, для адаптации под сколиоз, но если не болит, то и хорошо.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (6 Апр 2019)

А есть какие-то противопоказания против использования ороподушек. или подушек вообще?)
Спал на обычной высокой, на низкой, вообще без подушки скручивал тощую подушку в небольшой валик. пробовал на нескольких ортопедических - устром сильно болит шея. Не локализовано. Полностью голова утром не поворачивается до конца ни вправо, ни влево. А утром уже ловлю себя на мысли, что когда голова опирается на низкую подушку или матрас, то такое ощущение, что голова не просто опущена, а силой давит на матрас или подушку, хотя мышцы шеи вроде расслаблены. Больше всего сплю на животе с повернутой головой, не могу избавиться от привычки спать в такой неблагоприятной позе.. Наверное основная причина ломоты в шее с утра именно из за такого положения..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2019)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> . Больше всего сплю на животе с повернутой головой, не могу избавиться от привычки спать в такой неблагоприятной позе..


При таком положении подушка не нужна или детская 2-3 см.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (6 Апр 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> При таком положении подушка не нужна


Без подушки все то же самое..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2019)

Не о проблеме, а о порядке.
А утренняя скованность - суставная боль - сподилоартроз.


----------



## aleks43 (7 Мар 2022)

Сделал подарок своей супруге купил подушку Аскона Temp Control (М), есть три размера L,М,S. В общем перестала болеть шея и начала высыпаться. В итоге купил всей семье. Отличная подушка рекомендую.


----------



## FlyLady (8 Мар 2022)

А я недавно купила такую.
Но никак не могу привыкнуть спать на  ней 🙄


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2022)

FlyLady написал(а):


> А я недавно купила такую.
> Но никак не могу привыкнуть спать на  ней 🙄


Это на 40-42 размер одежды.


----------



## FlyLady (9 Мар 2022)

У меня 42-44, но подушка похоже все же маловата🤔
Не знаю даже... может, просто уж очень привыкла к своим - пуховым🤗

Перед покупкой удивилась, что там всего один размер, но меня это не остановило 🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️😁

Изучу эту тему.
Не видела ее ранее.


----------

